# The Stirling Bomber



## sunny91 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2008)

Superb - not much footage of this flak magnet so beloved of Lanc crews!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is a website dedicated to the bomber highlighted in the video.

MacRobert's Reply


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

I loved the ground crew standing under the running props. Man that think was a beast. Reminds me of a heavy weight fighter. No neck and all muscle.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

She's a big girl alright, but that sort of makes her kind of attractive..

Why can't we get a better model of her in 1:72 scale than the Airfix kit?!!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I loved the ground crew standing under the running props.



Unfortunately there is on record an occurrence when a WAAF driver at a Stirling base - and used to driving under the spinning props of Stirlings all the time – tried the same trick when going to pick up the crew of a diverted Lancaster…………..


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ouch. My old man was a regional manager for a large freight forwarding company. Had a forklift driver run right through the propeller arc. Threw him in pieces onto the second story roof of the wherehouse.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, it doesn't matter how much ointment you have or aspirins you take, it still stings a bit.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 11, 2008)

A4K said:


> Why can't we get a better model of her in 1:72 scale than the Airfix kit?!!



Shorts 1:2 'scale model' (The S.31).


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Graeme, but it's twice the size of our flat!


----------

